#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Freelancing jobs for Creative Presentation Officer

## deevoir

*CREATIVE PRESENTATION OFFICER**Do you enjoy creating interesting layouts and aesthetic displays? Are you well-versed in Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, PowerPoint, and Keynote? Are you a Team Player with Creative and Disruptive Ideas? Are you a Self-Starter and love juggle multiple projects/deadlines and manage good pressure?**We are looking for an E2PIC (Eccentric, Enthusiastic, Productive, Intelligent, Creative) presentation designer to work with an innovative company to help create outstanding presentations. Apply today if this role is right for you!* *What You Will Be Doing?*-          Conceptualize, design, and craft high-quality, effective presentations for our internal clients that will help them win businesses
-          Manage and be accountable for all executions aspects of the presentation delivery including strategy, value proposition delivery, visual/graphical concepts, scheduling, writing, editing, and production
-          Create and assist in the creation of aesthetically rich PowerPoint presentation decks, word docs, excel templates, storyboards, logos, info graphics, invites, e-newsletter, posters, and other graphic assets as requested by Clients ensuring right message is conveyed. Also include charts, graphs, original illustrations, screen mock-ups, photography and potentially motion graphics (if necessary) combined with strong graphic design and typography.
-          Develop, maintain and refresh slide libraries and presentation materials for the development of presentations
-          Assists in the continual creation and maintenance of style guides, 
-          Translate clients objectives into a solutions-oriented presentation closely aligned to brand standards as well as maintaining best practices within the design industry
-          Coordinate finalist presentation strategy and debrief calls including consulting with appropriate presenters and SMEs
-          Participate in meetings to help recommend presentation structures and strategies
-          Communicate with work originators to clarify work assignments and instructions for resolution of problems that impact timely project completion
-          Create and integrate imagery that best captures the Stakeholders' key points
-          Work effectively across the projects to maximize company resources balancing and prioritizing multiple and competing deliverables
-          Work with multiple software applications and technologies to produce best-in-class designs and creative output, while taking into account technical guidelines
*What You Need for this Position*-          Ability to distill complex information into an easy to understand, impactful and engaging output 
-          Strong conceptual thinking and ability to storyboard 
-          Phenomenal aesthetic skills: layout, scale, proportion 
-          Ability to breakdown a message and envision it into different form of dissemination based on the project scope and use
-          Advanced skills in Presentation tools for production of presentations and development of layouts, content graphics, graphs, etc.
-          Must be fluent in design platforms and softwares: Illustrator, Photoshop, InDesign, PowerPoint, and Keynote; Bonus if you know: Muse, WordPress, Dreamweaver 
-          Make magic with typography, layout and color schemas in both digital and print media
-          Technologically updated and acclimatized 
-          Ability to understand data relationships and how data can be used to create a meaningful image 
-          Basic knowledge of image formats, resolution, and size, printing process, color management, file size management & related competencies 
-          Ability to multi-task and proactively stretch shift as per business requirement.
-          Effective communication and team collaboration  
-          Extreme attention to detail 
Call Now:

*d**EEVO**i**R* *H**R* *S**ervices*

505, "B Wing" *|* KEMP Plaza *|* Off.Chincholi Bunder Rd. Extn *|* Mindspace, Malad WEST *|* Mumbai 400064
*Direct Number:* +91 22 4210 7126 *| Board Number:* +91 22 4003 2050 *| Extn*: 126 *|*





  Similar Threads: Freelancing jobs for Team  Lead  R&P Freelancing jobs for Knowledge Hunter Freelancing jobs for NLP Communication Designer Jobs in National Aerospace Laboratories as a Senior Technical Officer -I Tech Assts/ Tech Officer/ Lady Medical Officer in National Aerospace Laboratory

----------

